# Oil Change



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a 2013 24" Platinum snow blower. The oil drain pipe come out the right hand side near the wheel. The correct way to drain the oil is to remove the wheel and prop the snow blower on blocks. It has been suggested that an alternate way is to attach a flexible rubber tube to the pipe after unscrewing the the cap and draining that way. Has anyone tried doing it this way and if so what was the ID of the tubing you used. I think it is 1" ID, but that seems a little big visually, and I want to buy the correct tubing before I start. I prefer not having to remove the wheel and putting it on blocks if this method will really work. Of course if the pipe was in the rear none of this would be a problem.k:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Drainzit-HON1010-Changing-Honda-GX110/dp/B000PDOEGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438012770&sr=8-1&keywords=honda+gx200+drain

get a prebuilt one like this


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Drain-zit makes an app 4 that.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Cut the side panel out of an empty bottle of motor oil and use it as a funnel. It's small and fits tight spaces. AND it's cheap.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Something like this:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or use an elbow to run it towards the rear.
It would be more work but I'd loosen the engine so I could install a 1" pipe, the elbow and run it to the rear inside the handle, resting on the body for support so it's protected. 
IMHO - This installation just looks like something I'd somehow catch on a chunk of ice or something and break off.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey just use a cardboard roll from a empty paper towel roll.
tilt it down into your oil drain pan.
There's no need to buy fancy tools or start taking tires off.
The few paper towels you have left over you can wipe your hands clean.lol


----------



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

Drainzit sound nice but it does not seem like they make one for Ariens or at least the 291cc motor that is on mine.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Or just shove a piece of hose all the way up on the pipe and bend it where you want it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The cardboard would work but it seems messy. Using an oil bottle or a soda bottle it can be easily wiped out with one paper towel and used again and again. I keep it with my funnels and find it's really handy on motorcycles and lawn tractors.


----------



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

That is sort of what I described in the beginning but was trying to verify the ID of the inexpensive hose I wanted to use. I think it might be 1 inch but I just wanted to verify it. Also, does anyone know what the thread is in MM. The DRAINZIT seemed like a more professional way. The trouble is the engine is a LCT 291cc and that does not seem to be a match for that product.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the drainzit will fit, just verified it, since this motor is a copy of a honda many honda parts interchange. since the drain plug is compatible with honda gx200 engines and lct 291cc engines like yours, the drainzit will definitely work. look at this sears parts list to verify. 
Sears.com


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Whatever choice you make, you can tip the machine up on its front end to do the modifications to stop the oil from draining out until you are ready.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT would be a 10mm thread then.:question:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

43128 said:


> the drainzit will fit, just verified it, since this motor is a copy of a honda many honda parts interchange. since the drain plug is compatible with honda gx200 engines and lct 291cc engines like yours, the drainzit will definitely work. look at this sears parts list to verify.
> Sears.com


Thank you for your help, and everybody else who responded. Is this the one you feel would fit my engine?

http://www.amazon.com/Drainzit-HON1010-Changing-Honda-GX110/dp/B000PDOEGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438027734&sr=8-1&keywords=HON1010


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes, that is the one


----------



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

43128 said:


> the drainzit will fit, just verified it, since this motor is a copy of a honda many honda parts interchange. since the drain plug is compatible with honda gx200 engines and lct 291cc engines like yours, the drainzit will definitely work. look at this sears parts list to verify.
> Sears.com


Quick question. You said 10mm thread but the description says 12mm unless I am reading it wrong.

Also, I found this device which seems like it would be a nice way to direct the oil over the wheel into a drain pan.

FORM-A-FUNNEL | Oil Change Funnel | Auto Repair Oil changing kits


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that one is the correct one, the description for the amazon link youb posted says 10mm and is the gx200 version


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Good old Briggs & Stratton Engine that my Ariens deluxe 28 has
The LONG oil drains pipe at the back of the engine, just tilt up the front a bit and drain.

Now here's the reason for my post" I noticed that on my engine there are 3
drain plugs of which 2 ( both lt & rt above the wheels ) are capped.
the rear has the long pipe for draining oil.

Do any of your newer lct engines have more than one drain plug?
Maybe one facing the rear?? All you would need is the longer drain pipe.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those pipe drain set ups. will still leak like a sieve. just my 50 cents on that 1.:emoticon-south-park


----------

